# Steam Gift aus Russland in Deutschland aktivieren



## GamerXDFreak (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich versuche vergeblich einen Steam Gift aus Russland zur meiner Bibliothek hinzuzufügen, doch ich bekomme immer die Meldung, dass ich das Geschenk schon eingelöst habe, was nicht stimmen kann.

Dies habe ich übrigends über eine VPN Verbindung versucht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gamer


----------



## SEK-Medic (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja ja die illegalen Keys


----------



## PrayForParis (1. Oktober 2014)

Keys mit ner regionalen Sperre , wirst du auch nicht mit VPN einlösen können . Steam lernt aus fehlern.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Oktober 2014)

Bei welchem Spiel? Hab gestern Abend noch gelesen dass Beispielweise Keys für Shadow of Mordor nachträglich noch mit Regionlock versehen wurden


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. Oktober 2014)

SEK-Medic schrieb:


> Ja ja die illegalen Keys


 
Komm sagen wir grau-Zone, sonst fühl ich mich so schlecht


----------



## Nazzy (1. Oktober 2014)

ich denke, er meint diese Version hier :>

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor RU VPN Activated Steam Gift - Middle-Earth


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Oktober 2014)

Für den Preis darf man sich auch nicht wundern.

Vernünftige Keys kosten ab 30 € aufwärts.


----------



## Nazzy (1. Oktober 2014)

joa, ich bin bisher immer gut "gefahren" mit diesen Steam Gifts, die tlw 5-10 euro billiger sind, als die normale Kaufversion. Das waren allerdings auch keine Russen Versionen


----------



## Shona (1. Oktober 2014)

Wie heisst es so schön: "Kleiner Sünden straft der Herr sofort" 

Aber Steam Gift ≠ ein illegaler Key, es sollte nur allgemein bekannt sein das Spiele die aus RU gegiftet werden nicht mehr außerhalb von RU aktiviert werden können -> Update: Valve taking action against gifts from USA and Russia! | Steam Unpowered

Man sollte sich nur eins merken ein Steam Gift gegen Geld ist gegen die SSA und egal von wo das Geschenk kommt kann das mit einer Strafe enden (1. Erwischt: 2-7 Tage Accountban als Warnung, danach folgt dann der komplett Ban). Wer auch meint das kommt nicht raus, das kommt immer raus, vor allem wenn einer immer wieder an den/die gleiche/n giftet.


----------



## PF81 (1. Oktober 2014)

Puh, hab ich noch Glück gehabt. Vorgestern noch nen RU KeyGift aktiviert. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich das nicht gekauft. Hab erstmal dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt als in der Mail was von VPN stand. Naja, soweit geklappt. Hoffe mal dass das kein übles Nachspiel hat.


----------



## mkay87 (1. Oktober 2014)

PF81 schrieb:


> Puh, hab ich noch Glück gehabt. Vorgestern noch nen RU KeyGift aktiviert. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich das nicht gekauft. Hab erstmal dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt als in der Mail was von VPN stand. Naja, soweit geklappt. Hoffe mal dass das kein übles Nachspiel hat.


 
Quatsch. Ist auch nur VPN zum Aktivieren nötig. Von daher alles halb so wild.


----------



## Shona (3. Oktober 2014)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Quatsch. Ist auch nur VPN zum Aktivieren nötig. Von daher alles halb so wild.


 WTF 
Nur weil er Glück hat und man nicht VPN zum Spielen braucht ist das nicht halb so wild....Man geht immer ein Risiko bei einer VPN Aktivierung ein da es gegen die SSA ist und gerade bei RU Aktivierungen sollte man vorsichtig sein, den da sieht Valve nicht immer drüber weg.

Manchmal frage ich mich ob einige hier das absichtlich machen und alles schön reden damit andere in die Kacke treten.


----------



## mkay87 (3. Oktober 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> WTF
> Nur weil er Glück hat und man nicht VPN zum Spielen braucht ist das nicht halb so wild....Man geht immer ein Risiko bei einer VPN Aktivierung ein da es gegen die SSA ist und gerade bei RU Aktivierungen sollte man vorsichtig sein, den da sieht Valve nicht immer drüber weg.
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich ob einige hier das absichtlich machen und alles schön reden damit andere in die Kacke treten.


 
Valve juckt es nicht außer man kauft via VPN im Store. Es gab noch nie auch nur irgendeinen User der wegen reiner Aktivierung via VPN gesperrt wurde. Panik machen kannst du ja. Hast du Beweise? Nein.



Shona schrieb:


> Wie heisst es so schön: "Kleiner Sünden straft der Herr sofort"
> 
> Aber Steam Gift ≠ ein illegaler Key, es sollte nur allgemein bekannt  sein das Spiele die aus RU gegiftet werden nicht mehr außerhalb von RU  aktiviert werden können -> Update: Valve taking action against gifts from USA and Russia! | Steam Unpowered
> 
> Man sollte sich nur eins merken ein Steam Gift gegen Geld ist gegen die  SSA und egal von wo das Geschenk kommt kann das mit einer Strafe enden  (1. Erwischt: 2-7 Tage Accountban als Warnung, danach folgt dann der  komplett Ban). Wer auch meint das kommt nicht raus, das kommt immer  raus, vor allem wenn einer immer wieder an den/die gleiche/n  giftet.


 
1. Haben nicht mal ansatzweise alle neueren Spiele als RU-Gift einen  Region Lock. Ob ein Spiel das hat kannst du steamdb.info nachschlagen.
2. Gab es bisher keinerlei solche Fälle. Woher du deine Strafenhöhen  nimmst ist mir auch unklar. Ausdenken kannst du dir viel. Und ja ich  weiß was in den SSA steht. Durchgesetzt wurde das bisher in keinem  einzigen Fall wo es nur um Aktivierung oder reines Spielen per VPN ging.  Nur kaufen sollte man nicht via VPN. Deswegen giften lassen per  Steamtrades und Co.


----------



## mkay87 (3. Oktober 2014)

edit edit


----------



## Shona (3. Oktober 2014)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Valve juckt es nicht außer man kauft via VPN im  Store. Es gab noch nie auch nur irgendeinen User der wegen reiner  Aktivierung via VPN gesperrt wurde. Panik machen kannst du ja. Hast du  Beweise? Nein.


 Würdest du es öffentlich zugeben wenn dein Account deswegen gebannt wurde?
Aber wenn man über Google lang genug (hab gut ne 1,5h gebraucht, also viel Spaß beim selbst suchen)  sucht findet man Leute die deswegen gebannt wurden bzw. ansich wegen zuvielen RU Key Aktivierungen im Account



mkay87 schrieb:


> 1. Haben nicht mal ansatzweise alle neueren Spiele als RU-Gift einen Region Lock. Ob ein Spiel das hat kannst du steamdb.info nachschlagen.
> 2. Gab es bisher keinerlei solche Fälle. Woher du deine Strafenhöhen nimmst ist mir auch unklar. Ausdenken kannst du dir viel. Und ja ich weiß was in den SSA steht. Durchgesetzt wurde das bisher in keinem einzigen Fall wo es nur um Aktivierung oder reines Spielen per VPN ging. Nur kaufen sollte man nicht via VPN. Deswegen giften lassen per Steamtrades und Co.


Wie kommt es das du aber selbst die Leute warnst nicht per Steam und VPN zu giften?

-> Steam Russia - Diverses

Du: Niemand kauft selber dort, schon gar nicht mit seinem eigenen Account.

Airmaxdeluxe: Viel Spaß mit dem Ban !
Denn auch noch Öffentlich nachfragen Omg geht es noch ?! 
DER HAUPTACCOUNT IST NICHT MEHR UNEINGESCHRÄNKT SICHER UND KANN VON  STEAM MIT DEM GIFTACCOUNT IN VERBINDUNG GEBRACHT WERDEN, WENN MAN SICH  SELBER SPIELE GIFTET!

RainerMD: Woher weiss Steam denn dass man sich selber giftet und nicht ein Bekannter einem die Sachen giftet?

Airmaxdeluxe: Streng doch mal deine Zellen an..

Du: IP? Auch Proxys/VPNs sind bekannt. Außerdem merkt man das an der Häufigkeit, den Freunden, wenigen Spielen im Account etc.


Soll ich noch mehr bei MyDealz raussuchen auch zu dem Theme mit der Verwarnung und den Accountsperren ab 2 Tagen?
Warst du mit deinem zweit Account, mit dem du immer wieder schön RU Spiele verteilt hast, nicht selbst einer derjenigen die so eine Verwarnung bekommen hatten? (Erinnere mich nur Dunkel an das Thema)


Mir ist es ansich egal was die Leute machen, nur schön zu reden muss man es nicht und gerade bei RU Keys sollte man nunmal dreimal aufpassen. Wenn du der Meinung bist es passiert nichts bei RU Aktivierungen dann viel Spass wenn man was passiert und du es weiterhin leugnest wie die vielen anderen.

Ich selbst aktiviere meine Retail Spiele aus UK mit Region Lock per VPN und wenn ich keinen bock habe es selbst zu machen schreibe ich dem Steam Support der das dann für mich macht (Ja das geht aber nur bei Keys aus US/UK/Alle anderen EU Länder). Man kann sogar über den Steam Support Spieleversionen tauschen z. B. von Cut in Uncut solange man die Rechnung von beiden Versionen vorliegen hat.


PS: Doppelpost sind ziemlich ungesehen hier, vielleicht wäre es besser wenn du die Edit Funktion benutzt.


----------



## mkay87 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gesagt niemand kauft selber per VPN im Steamstore. Das habe ich hier ja auch gesagt. und in dem Beispiel hat jemand versucht selber per VPN sich was zu kaufen. Und nur da besteht eben eine Gefahr.

Lesen bildet liebe Shona.

Hier noch eine Anleitung für das sichere Traden:

[Anleitung] Wie man Steamgifts bei Steamtrades oder TF2outpost kauft / tradet - Diverses

Und nein für das Aktivieren hat noch niemand eine Sperre erhalten. Auch ich nicht. Und nein ich bin selber kein Gifter. Auch mit keinem Zweitaccount (den ich nie nutze und wo nur paar Bundlespiele drauf sind).


----------

